# Hello from Arkansas



## bowcross (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to AT from a fellow arkie archer!


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

Howdy Feller!


where in Arkansas are ya from? Hot Springs here...


----------



## willie7018 (Mar 19, 2007)

hello from newport, welcome to archery talk
willie


----------



## bubbahunts (Feb 26, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT you won't find a better bunch of fellows.(period) Archers helping Archers


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT. Ever need help in NWA just give me a shout.


----------



## firemanmsmith (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome from Searcy.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Pastor Hoyt. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Pastor Hoyt (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the nice sayings. Im from Little Rock and love to bow hunt.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

welcome


----------



## joebowman (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey, welcome from a fellow Arkansan. This is a great forum. You will enjoy it.


----------



## LostHawg (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome.


----------



## TED WILLIAMS (Jun 13, 2006)

*Hello from Mississippi*

hello from across the mighty mississippi river and alittle south. there is a big shoot this weekend near you in pine bluff, are you going to shoot the ben pearson this saturday or sunday? alot from mississippi is coming over there. hopefully shoot good and win a door prize.


----------



## Buckums (Jun 9, 2006)

*howdy*

howdy from Maumelle, AR


----------



## DRT (Jul 9, 2007)

Today must be the day for Arkansas boys i just joined today also. Hello from Crittenden County.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Howdy from cross the river.... memphis here>>>>> Go Hogs!!!!


----------



## SIMPLEARKANSAN (Jul 24, 2003)

Welcome, I'm not too far from you. You shoot any of the local 3D tournaments?


----------



## Ridge Buster (Oct 26, 2006)

Howdy, Its nice to see more Arkansas people on here! Have fun:welcome:


----------



## Razoo97 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Welcome!!*

To the site,,,it's great!! Waldron, AR here.


----------



## Bojack (Nov 28, 2006)

*another Arkansan*

Welcome Pastor Hoyt, I'm from Camden, a couple hours south of ya.


----------



## Hogs45 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Fayetteville AR*

Displaced from my roots in Arkansas county but its all good. AT is an awesome spot. I just joined not long ago too. Welcome from another newcomer! TK


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to the best place in archery


----------

